# Gibson Explorer - $1200 maybe? - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

There was a black Explorer posted last week in South Mountain for $1400 or $1500. A day or two ago, it was $1200. Now there’s this ad saying “Make an offer”.

It’s different photos so I can’t say for sure it’s the same ad but it’s a black Explorer in South Mountain and the other ad is gone. What are the odds?

Anyhow, you might be able to grab it for under $1200 if it is.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

They just changed the ad. No longer says "Make an offer". Priced at $1350 and I confirmed, it comes with a gig bag, not a case as stated in the ad.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a '90 Explorer linger on Kijiji for a while at $1250, I ended up yanking the ad.

The bit of interest were from out of town, shocker.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I had a '90 Explorer linger on Kijiji for a while at $1250, I ended up yanking the ad.
> 
> The bit of interest were from out of town, shocker.


Yeah, $1200 would get me at least _thinking_, but only if it had a hard case. A gig bag knocks about $150 off the price for me when we're talking about an Explorer.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, $1200 would get me at least _thinking_, but only if it had a hard case. A gig bag knocks about $150 off the price for me when we're talking about an Explorer.


Ya, I agree. Mine has the original pink lined HS case and even still has the case "panties" (that weird big flap of fabric inside).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Ya, I agree. Mine has the original pink lined HS case and even still has the case "panties" (that weird big flap of fabric inside).


Yeah, I’m a fan of the big pink flap.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I met the owner of this guitar a few years ago and he is not exactly pleasant to deal with.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> I met the owner of this guitar a few years ago and he is not exactly pleasant to deal with.


Good to know.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's now listed at $2149. a bargain.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe qualifies for The official GC “WTF @ Kijiji” thread


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> A day or two ago, it was $1200. Now there’s this ad saying “Make an offer”.





2manyGuitars said:


> They just changed the ad. No longer says "Make an offer". Priced at $1350…





sulphur said:


> It's now listed at $2149. a bargain.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

"Your guitar didn't sell at a lower price so you raised the price? And you raised the price of a used guitar to what they cost new right now? That's one hell of a sales strategy!"


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> "Your guitar didn't sell at a lower price so you raised the price? And you raised the price of a used guitar to what they cost new right now? That's one hell of a sales strategy!"


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Aaaaannnd...

Now it’s $1500.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Gah! Double post....


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


>


Hey! That’s Mike Ehrmantraut (Jonathan Banks), one of my all-time favourite TV characters.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

$1650 now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Paul Running said:


> $1650 now.


This guy has a screw loose and seems to be one of those chronic kijiji relisters.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

He's learning from that guy in Montreal with 7 guitars always priced the same, $1700 one day $1500 the next.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So let’s get a consensus here...
What’s this guitar actually worth?

It’s a black Explorer with a gig bag. When I saw it at $1200, I was tempted but only because it said it comes with a case. Now, my evaluation isn’t “based in reality”, it’s only based on “what am I willing to pay?”. Since I’m not really lusting after an Explorer, I may not be the best person to use as an example. L&M has new ones for $2149 so, $2428 with tax. If I were actually on the hunt for an Explorer, would $1500 be a good deal?


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> He's learning from that guy in Montreal with 7 guitars always priced the same, $1700 one day $1500 the next.


The same spammer who posts them as in Ottawa, but the ad says "willing to meet halfway from Montreal for serious buyers".


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> So let’s get a consensus here...
> What’s this guitar actually worth?
> 
> It’s a black Explorer with a gig bag. When I saw it at $1200, I was tempted but only because it said it comes with a case. Now, my evaluation isn’t “based in reality”, it’s only based on “what am I willing to pay?”. Since I’m not really lusting after an Explorer, I may not be the best person to use as an example. L&M has new ones for $2149 so, $2428 with tax. If I were actually on the hunt for an Explorer, would $1500 be a good deal?


Not for a black one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, $1200 would get me at least _thinking_, but only if it had a hard case. A gig bag knocks about $150 off the price for me when we're talking about an Explorer.


as an explorer owner, trust me when I say, an explorer in a gig bag is a bad idea.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> as an explorer owner, trust me when I say, an explorer in a gig bag is a bad idea.


You’re preaching to the pointy choir.
I even went out of my way to get one of those SKB Molded cases that fits an Explorer and a Firebird. I wanted something more convenient than the tolex-covered bachelor apartment they come with but there’s no way in hell I’d use a gig bag for either.


----------

